# Tv philips 21 pt2682 se apaga al instante



## JUNKA WI (Ago 23, 2009)

Estimados colegas. es mi primera vez e intervención, así que si me equivoco solicito las disculpas del caso.
Entró en mi taller el TV de marras y al encenderlo lo hace por dos o tres segundos, no se alcanza a ver la trama y se apaga.
Revisé cinescopio, fuente y salida horizontal y aparentemente está todo bien incluso cambié el electrolítico de 47uF x 160 Volts que va en la zona del Fly back.
Si alguien tiene alguna falla registrada que pueda orientarme o ayudarme mucho se lo agradeceré. Atte. JUNKA WI


----------



## HIRHOSHY (Ago 28, 2009)

Amigo , intenta prender el tv, luego antes de que pasen los 6 a 8 segundos , tienes que tratar de entrar al codigo de servicio de los philips 062596 menu , no estoy del todo seguro si es ese, sino corrijanme,una vez que logres entrar al menu de servicio vete donde dice AKB donde estara en valor ( 0 ) cero colocas en valor ( 1 ) uno y esto desabilita el sistema de proteccion,dandote la posibilidad de poder revisar todo con calma, por si nesecitas el manual de service , lo tienen aca, espero no estar cometiendo alguna falta de ser asi por fa me lo dicen,ya que en otros lados, se molestan por ser cavernarios,en la información free.
Manual service 21PT2682 Philips_L7.2E


----------



## Luis015 (Abr 15, 2011)

Amigo yo tengo un problema similar pero si no muestra video como sabre en que parametro estara selecionado en modo de servicio ???


----------

